

Ask HN: Looking for feedback on this idea - csomar
http://adsynthetic.com/?hn

======
Peroni
This isn't idea feedback but language feedback.

 _Sign me for the early beta_

I'd suggest changing that to "Sign me up for the early beta"

------
shawnk
Need any help?

